# My first Fall Craft Fair!



## Khanjari (Oct 28, 2014)

Please see my (first ever ) fall craft fair! Any suggestions?


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 28, 2014)

Not that I know all, but that is waaaayyy to busy. While color is good to much detracts from your products. Sorry but I cannot even see what is on the table. I would use one color table cloth and lose the colored tissue paper. It is just to distracting. Hope your craft fair goes well or went well for you. Whichever is the case


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree. I find it too cluttered. The bigger decorative pieces draw my attention away from the smaller products. I would also suggest a solid colored table cloth, and maybe you could still use the leaves on the front of it like you have in the pictures. I find them a great eye catcher and since they're not underneath your products, i don't think they would detract from them. Good luck!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 29, 2014)

As above and use more height - if you are going to put signs on sticks like that, it tends to hind what it behind.  Having to reach around something in front to get to something at the back is very off putting.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 29, 2014)

I think for a first craft fair, you did great! When I look back at my first, I'm totally embarassed. Thankfully I don't have any pictures....you wouldn't want to see them! You have a very colorful display, as the above posters have mentioned, maybe too colorful. Shoppers may be so busy admiring your autumn theme that they won't notice what you're selling.. Every craft fair you do is a learning experience. I've been doing them for years, and my table is still evolving. Try googling craft fair displays and noticing the ones that catch your eye. What is it about them that appeals to you? Then work on taking your table in that direction.

But the important question is......did you have fun? Did you make sales?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry, but I agree that it's way too busy.  I find it very overwhelming.  Your products seem to be lost and should be the highlight of your display. Hope you have or had fun with it!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Oct 29, 2014)

First of all, congratulations on your first show!. Hope you had fun and made a little money for your hard work. a). Love the baker's rack on the left. The theming on the top drew me in and your products were easily seen on the shelves. b). When I compare the shelved products to your table, I agree with the others - it's hard to see what you are selling. c). I think the sizing of the leaves on your tablecloth are also visually distracting because of perspective. The pumpkin on the baker's rack works very well, but the contrast comparing the leaves' size and your table products is problematic for me. Fall colors are my absolute favorite and I think you nailed those!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the honest opinion! Yes, this one is already done but I am getting ready to do another one in 2 weeks and I will take this feedback into consideration.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 30, 2014)

_Personally_, I would lose the colorful red/orange table cloth.  I would replace it with a chocolate brown table cloth.  You could add the big fabric leaves to the front of the chocolate table cloth as an eye catcher, but I think your products would stand out more if they were against a single, dark-colored backdrop.  I like the stand to the left and the fall leaves for decor -- great job there!  I don't think the green tissue paper matches well -- it looks neon on my computer screen and neon doesn't scream "fall/autumn" to me.  Otherwise, I love all leaves around the table too! Good luck on your next fair!


----------



## Spice (Oct 30, 2014)

One other thought you might want to consider on the baker's rack; the lower people have to bend, the more painful it can get. Getting on my knees is easy, getting back up can be down right scary. My luck.....I would grab the rack and down we go.


----------

